
Show HN: A Simple COBOL Game, TicTacTOBOL - BasiliusCarver
https://github.com/BasiliusCarver/TicTacTOBOL
======
BasiliusCarver
I wanted to learn a little bit of COBOL so I could have a better understanding
of the code underpinning a large amount of the money that flows through our
banks. I found it quite enjoyable and it's less scary than I anticipated given
the reaction I've seen from a lot of developers. If anyone has pointers for
how I could improve this feel free to hit me with a PR.

~~~
agustif
Would you mind sharing any resources you found helpful along the way? Might
wanna pick it up on the near future

~~~
BasiliusCarver
I started by copying a COBOL helloworld program and working through the
concepts on
[https://www.tutorialspoint.com/cobol](https://www.tutorialspoint.com/cobol)
It's very lightweight but that's what I was after. What I wish I had done from
the start was compile with all warnings (-Wall) because it would have caught a
few things like me assigning constants to variables (pictures in COBOL) that
were not the right size so they were silently truncated at runtime

------
atum47
This is great. Remember me of my early days on Java when I made a Battleship
game. I was recently curious about cobol, after reading that it is in high
demand these days. I'll try something myself later.

Good job.

~~~
BasiliusCarver
Thanks, I might give "Connect FORTRAN" a go next

------
quickthrower2
That COBOL reminds me of a Terraform configuration file. Maybe we've gone full
circle?

------
makaze
Very nice, its amazing how many banks still utilize this aging language.

------
jscnz
dope

